# My litle one´s!



## gotti (Oct 3, 2005)

www.admire.se/piranha
View attachment 83007


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice, how old are the fry and parents?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

are you raising them in a cup ?
or is it just for the pic and also wonderin about the b cap
is there food in it


----------



## gotti (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi!

The fry are 48 days old and the cup is only for picture purpose.

I dont know how old the parens are but I could gess that they are about 4-5 years old.

Does anyone know when I can stop feed them with artemia and start with regular food?

You can see more picture at:
www.admire.se/piranha

View attachment 83133


View attachment 83135


View attachment 83136


/Alex


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

good job man,so how big are the parents? and what's that you feed the fry artemia what's artemia ?


----------



## gotti (Oct 3, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> good job man,so how big are the parents? and what's that you feed the fry artemia what's artemia ?


Thanks!

The parents are about 10 inches long. Atemia is a kind of shrimps. I buy the eggs and then put them in saltwater för about 20 hours then they get smal smal schrimps that is the only thing that the fry can digestion. (sorry about my english).

View attachment 83139


View attachment 83140


/Alex


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Try giving them chopped up bloodworms once they reach an inch or so.


----------

